
Show HN: My latest product - federiconitidi
https://www.useprincipal.com/
======
federiconitidi
Hi HN, I wanted to show you Principal, the last product I built!

Principal allows you to create engaging 1:1 presentations for your target
customers. For example you can create business cases, analyses or just
qualitative content personalized for your most strategic prospects.

At the core, think of Principal as Google sheet + zapier + Google slides +
Tracking. You search datapoints on your accounts, load them in the provided
Google Sheet and load up your presentation. The system will create many
versions of the doc, individualized for each of your accounts. Getting started
video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSiFdy-36U4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSiFdy-36U4)

The ideal use cases is b2b sales (especially to high-ticket enterprise
customers), but it can also work well for other cases where you want to
communicate individual value to your prospect. If you have any thoughts or
feedback, I’d love to hear from you!

